# Scioto River Fishing



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Since we have a lot of members who enjoy fishing the Scioto a lot I thought I would post this clean up effort here.

Just got word from the City of Dublin. The Mike Utt Scioto Clean-up is this Saturday August 14th at 9:00am. Everyone will be meeting at the Dublin Municipal Building on 5200 Emerald Parkway. If you came last year this is the same place. Groups will be splitting up from there to cover different parks on the Scioto.

This is a great event, and I hope that anyone who is free will join us. This is an annual event that The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance participate in. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on Critter. I'll be there with my troop of rugrats.
Bring your fishing gear, kayaks, canoes, etc...
What's a river clean up without a little fishing afterward?
A few years back some guys came from an outdoor TV show, filmed the cleanup, and brought their cameras and fishing gear out on the river afterward with a few of us.
My son was in the front of my canoe. I put on a pumpkin Senko and a circle hook for him, and he proceeded to get first fish, most fish, and biggest fish....all on camera. It was a blast!!

See you Saturday.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in. The Scioto is good to me so I'll jump on any opportunity to help it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We can have coffee and dougnuts at my house...or sumpin like that.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

* bump * 

Come on guys, I know from reading this board that a lot of you fish the Scioto. Time to show you care. A couple hours out of the year is a pretty easy effort.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be home for my fathers birthday, otherwise I'd surely join. I'll keep picking up what I can when I'm out, and I think it's awesome you guys are doing this. Kudos!


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

My work schedule shoots down any weekend activities...unless someone starts holding these events Mon-Weds.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like a great event. If this was Sunday, I could go. I've got to do a tour of the hospital at 10 with my wife. We are days away from having a new baby


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey, I've been thinking a lot lately. Would you guys be interested in getting a small or large group of smallmouth guys together at BW3's or local hangout to do a little meet and greet and shoot the crap??? I think it would be cool to meet some of the local anglers and see some of the people we've been talkin' to, but haven't hooked up with yet to go fishing. What do you guys think?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I usually park under 270/Emerald and work that area. There's always a lot of dropped trash under the bridges, and waterborne trash along the banks.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dan, for sho. Set something up and I'll be there.

Alex, hope to meet you this year. Maybe I'll swing down by the bridge.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd be up for that Dan.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dan, I'd be interested in meeting some of the people who've been giving me advice. My little girl turns 1 year old next month. She's the best birthday present I ever got! What hospital you guys delivering at?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I could do BW3 or any other fine wing place around town. Set it up and let us know.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Dan, for sho. Set something up and I'll be there.
> 
> Alex, hope to meet you this year. Maybe I'll swing down by the bridge.


Cool, look for an old white Outback. 

As for Mike Utt, it looks like I am more or less following in his footsteps; here's a 2002 article from him:

http://ohio.sierraclub.org/central/SciotoQuality.asp


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I knew Mike well. I moved to Dublin about 13 years ago and went to some kind of animal fair at the Rec Center. There was a guy in the corner with a tankful of frogs, snakes, crawdads, and fish from the Scioto. All teh kids were swarming around him. That's where I met Mike. We talked a bunch about fishing and he asked me to join the Ohio Smallmouth Alliance. 
He was the one who got me started along a path. Before I met him I'd never given much thought to the environments that our fish live and certainly was never involved in helping to protect those resources.

He was a great guy and an even better steward for rivers in Ohio. And he did have a particular love for the Scioto.
When TOSA ran the clean up we used to have Midwest cheerleading come and volunteer. We've get a livery to supply canoes and probably 40 girls would go out and float and clean the river. They'd have all kinds of contests for weirdest thing found, biggest, ugliest, etc...
Mike just knew how to make it fun for everyone. Infectous kind of guy.

I'll check you out and say hey down by the bridge.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Grady Memorial, we had the first at Riverside and I loved it.



Powerman1000 said:


> Dan, I'd be interested in meeting some of the people who've been giving me advice. My little girl turns 1 year old next month. She's the best birthday present I ever got! What hospital you guys delivering at?


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, We delivered at Riverside as well. Life changing experience for me for sure. Wife delivered via C-section (not emergency, just wasn't going to be able to deliver the normal way)


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good one Bubba - The whole Powerman thing goes back a long way... Am an IT professional and my very first online handle was Powerman. If you ever see a black Seabring with liscense plate PWRMAN - thats me. 

Back to the original topic - I'd come help out but I'm getting up early to fish and have family obligations starting around 10:30am. It's a shame that projects like these are neccesary, if people just took the time to throw their garbage in the trash where it belongs, we wouldn't have to take time away from whats important: FISHING!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Dan,

I'd be up for a meet as well. Along with everyone else, name a time and place, and I'll try to make it out.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Powerman1000 said:


> It's a shame that projects like these are neccesary, if people just took the time to throw their garbage in the trash where it belongs, we wouldn't have to take time away from whats important: FISHING!


It's not just litter that people drop at the scene, there's a lot that gets washed down storm drains. A plastic pop bottle can really travel.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone seen the youtube videos about the amount of plastic particles in our oceans?


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Seen a report how there is a floating mass of them in the pacific about the size of Rhode Island or somethng. 

FOSR - I hear ya, one thing I do is bring a plastic shopping bag from Kroger or something with me on my wades and try to pick up cans, plastic bottles, etc. May not be a lot but at least I feel I'm giving back or paying it forward or whatever...

-T


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FOSR said:


> It's not just litter that people drop at the scene, there's a lot that gets washed down storm drains. A plastic pop bottle can really travel.


I was on a local flow a couple nights ago when it went from 100 cfs to over 1,000 cfs in a very short time.
The very first sign of the river rising was the first wave of plastic bottles that came floating downstream.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, there's an immediate bloom of floating litter. I've also seen the same effect on the Ohio River, just bigger rafts of floating stuff.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

HEY, I'm an IT guy too 
Because of the new addition coming next week, I might not schedule this until Sept or Oct, but definitely would like to do it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And I'm a software nerd.

This gathering is starting to sound like alot less fun and alot more like a Star Trek convention.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Yikes, I think you're right Bubba. I'm a tech geek as well.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

id love to fish it but i cant find bank access to fish all i find is private property


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Kind of a defeatist attitude Boosh.
I don't know what area of the state you are in, but Central Ohio has over a dozen Metro Parks, most of which have river access.
If it's the Scioto you are after, I know of more than a few parks along the river. I can think of 5 or 6 just off the top of my head. 
Jump in and go.
I don't understand.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Say, "Google Maps satellite view," and click your heels together three times.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be doing this


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I pulled two bags of trash, plus a piece of some SUV. There was less litter than I expected, but since the river was low I could walk some of the bed and get plastic that had snagged on trees and rocks.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Saw you at the Municipal Building, Alex, but didn't get a chance to shake your hand. We floated from the park to the bridge but you were gone by the time we got there. We pulled a decent amount of trash but it wasn't that bad actually.

Bubba, thanks for the yak! Mike, good riding with you. Kyle, good to see you. Other Mike, nice to meet you.

Not sure if this one was a test but they certainly weren't all this easy.








Biggest thing I found was this 6' pvc pipe:


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

*G* hey I might go get that pipe, was it clean? I need a few feet of that stuff.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

It could probably be cleaned up. It's sitting in the dumpster at LeatherLips.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

nice to see you guys were able to make it out. as for me, I had an extemely great time touring the Grady Memorial hosptial.............NOT!!!

That is awesome to see guys going out and picking up litter.

my wife and I stopped by with our son last night at Alum creek by Chershire and there was a ton of trash we picked up at the little pull-off where the mountain bike parking area is. I can't understand why live bait fisherman think it's okay to just leave worm containers lay on the ground. It takes little effort if any to pick it up and take it to the trash. I did notice that there are not any trash cans or places to put trash near the lake in that area. No excuse for not picking up after themselves though!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That was a great effort out there today. To have approx 60 people show up for the Mike Utt Memorial River Clean Up was awesome. Sorry, I didn't get to meet you Alex. The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance had a great representation with about 10 people giving a helping hand to help out for the cause. 

Nice weather and low water made for a nice time at the river. Lot of young folks were seen enjoying the little critters and the water to. I think Bubba's kids found about 4 new pets!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Note to Self: *Next time, remember to bring the hand sanitizer and paper towels.*


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Bubbas probably still at the bar...


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

danjaquino said:


> nice to see you guys were able to make it out. as for me, I had an extemely great time touring the Grady Memorial hosptial.............NOT!!!
> 
> That is awesome to see guys going out and picking up litter.
> 
> my wife and I stopped by with our son last night at Alum creek by Chershire and there was a ton of trash we picked up at the little pull-off where the mountain bike parking area is. I can't understand why live bait fisherman think it's okay to just leave worm containers lay on the ground. It takes little effort if any to pick it up and take it to the trash. I did notice that there are not any trash cans or places to put trash near the lake in that area. No excuse for not picking up after themselves though!!!


The State of Ohio removed many trash recptacles from parks while indicating that they were sure people would pack their trash out.



> Since 2008, a number of day use facilities in some state parks have become Carry In Carry Out areas  Trash cans are not provided, so guests are asked to come prepared, and take their trash with them  Scroll down to see which parks have Carry In Carry Out areas


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/outdoorfun/carryin/tabid/19564/Default.aspx

Touted as a Great New Idea...more than likely done just to save money.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who was able to participate in the cleanup.


----------

